# Kai Greene & Guy Cisternino Chest Training



## striffe

Kai Greene + Guy Cisternino Intense Chest Training - YouTube







I don't know when this was filmed but it must be recent. Kai is making Guy look like a physique competitor.


----------



## ASHOP

Kai is an absolute FREAK of nature! The Mr.O would be his for the taking if he wanted it.


----------



## Viking

Kai looks huge. He posted a photoshopped pic recently on his instagram. He trolls a lot but by the looks of him now he is still big enough to win the olympia. He should enter this year as it will be his best chance at winning and he doesn't have many years left.


----------



## repriot

Huge fan of Kai's philosophy. I wish he was back to competing too. Brandon curry wouldn't of won.


----------



## Elvia1023

I know Guy has gotten smaller but he does look huge there. I agree with the above and he would have easily won last year. Kai to me is a weird one because I like him a lot but he also annoys the fuck out of me at times. He needs to stop all the trolling as well. It's gotten to the point it's become a bit of a joke because every year he does the same thing and acts like he is going to compete. Although he really should this year because he would have a great chance of winning and he must have watched last year regretting not entering.


----------

